# Do you want Jesus to come back?



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I DO! i want him to hurry and rapture me up i can't wait to get heaven i can't stand this evil world!!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel the same way but I would actually be scared to death if that happened so suddenly. Like I'm not ready for this, man.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i wouldn't mind him "rapturing" me, if he looked like Channing Tatum, or Vin Diesel, or Jeremy Remmer, or Keanu Reeves.



yeah, why not post this in the religious section.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i wouldn't mind him "rapturing" me, if he looked like Channing Tatum, or Vin Diesel, or Jeremy Remmer, or Keanu Reeves.
> 
> yeah, why not post this in the religious section.


id thought id get more responses this way


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd be pretty happy, so long as I was not headed for hell for not believing in him prior to his arrival. I mean, heaven sounds like a pretty sweet place from what I see in movies.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Wait... how did this get into the spiritual support section? It wasn't there before, right?

Because that's a safe space to discuss spiritual and religious things. Outside of there, it's open season for things like JCVH.

Seriously mods, you can't just move a thread and not note that.


----------



## agape1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am looking forward to it!!

2Peter 3:8 But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-15 9 The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise,http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-16 as some understand slowness. He is patienthttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-17 with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-18 10 But the day of the Lord will come like a thief.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-19 The heavens will disappear with a roar;http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-20 the elements will be destroyed by fire,http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-21 and the earth and everything in it will be laid bare.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#fn-descriptionAnchor-ahttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-22 11 Since everything will be destroyed in this way, what kind of people ought you to be? You ought to live holy and godly lives 12 as you look forwardhttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-23 to the day of God and speed its coming.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#fn-descriptionAnchor-bhttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-24 That day will bring about the destruction of the heavens by fire, and the elements will melt in the heat.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-25 13 But in keeping with his promise we are looking forward to a new heaven and a new earth,http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-26 the home of righteousness. 14 So then, dear friends, since you are looking forward to this, make every effort to be found spotless, blamelesshttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-27 and at peace with him. 15 Bear in mind that our Lord's patiencehttp://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-28 means salvation,http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-29 just as our dear brother Paul also wrote you with the wisdom that God gave him.http://www.biblestudytools.com/2-peter/3.html#cr-descriptionAnchor-30


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Wait... how did this get into the spiritual support section? It wasn't there before, right?
> 
> Because that's a safe space to discuss spiritual and religious things. Outside of there, it's open season for things like JCVH.
> 
> Seriously mods, you can't just move a thread and not note that.


My bad. I moved the thread to avoid contentious posts but in my haste did not get to remove those that were already there. Subject was best suited to this section. I belatedly removed the non- relevant posts. Apologies.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Why of course.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, I wouldn't mind everything ending now, whatever happens to me at the end... (most likely purgatory... )

...maybe in a few months time, or whenever my life starts turning around, I'd feel differently though.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I do, but I would like to say that often people are simply waiting for His return because they 'forget' to live. And hating the world or your life isn't a good reason to not care for your own life. I mean, God created you and gave you a precious chance to live, and He wants you to make the best of it, to love and help others as yourself, and to shine your light into this world. This means we have to be aware of the signs but not let this stop us from living a blessed life. Waiting for Jesus out of fear for this life and others isn't a good thing and what God wants us to do. He wants us to enjoy this life as long as we can and to overcome all fear and negativity. To live through Him and His word and to live for Him. Besides if you read the end time signs and how hard it is going to be, I wouldn't know for sure if I would want to go through all the misery, war and persecution. Isn't it easier to live and die, and then meet Him? So, looking forward to meet Him? Yes, but out of fear of this life? No.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I DO! i want him to hurry and rapture me up i can't wait to get heaven i can't stand this evil world!!


I'm with ya. My sister just rescued a stray puppy the other day. It was dirty and skeletal looking. I was thinking about humans and animals who suffer so much. All the different types of abuse in this world and all the slavery. There's just so much evil that yesterday, I actually thought about asking Jesus to come back soon.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Yes, i loathe my lonely existencd ..much rather trade it for streets pf gold, and pure bliss.

Just the thought of never exp anxiety ever again is reason to shout.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

no..


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Royals said:


> I do, but I would like to say that often people are simply waiting for His return because they 'forget' to live. And hating the world or your life isn't a good reason to not care for your own life. I mean, God created you and gave you a precious chance to live, and He wants you to make the best of it, to love and help others as yourself, and to shine your light into this world. This means we have to be aware of the signs but not let this stop us from living a blessed life. Waiting for Jesus out of fear for this life and others isn't a good thing and what God wants us to do. He wants us to enjoy this life as long as we can and to overcome all fear and negativity. To live through Him and His word and to live for Him. Besides if you read the end time signs and how hard it is going to be, I wouldn't know for sure if I would want to go through all the misery, war and persecution. Isn't it easier to live and die, and then meet Him? So, looking forward to meet Him? Yes, but out of fear of this life? No.


what you said was very true! and i'm actually guilty of not living the way God intended me to and I always want to take the easy way out but life doesn't seem to work that way


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You need to live a godly life and that will reflect on other people because you'd be doing good and that would inspire them to do good as well.

People are born pure and then as they get older they get their purity rob from them like the plague, The question is the redeemer are you trying to redeem yourself and become pure and godly again?

The matter of the hand of now a day's, Is life we live now is an illusion, We live not the true way and that is why were at fault in gods eye. 

We steal when we can give, We hate instead of love, We worship false idles instead of god, We do not honor each other, We dishonor the father, We destroy instead of create, 

Everyone invested in life for them self and not each other and that why this world is in hell.

We probably live with over 10x+ more then we need in the material world, Some people live we more then 100x-10000x+ more then they need, 

Who's the thief in gods eye.

I know and I'm not blind and I can see.

I know a lot of people are dead inside and they are not actually living.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

If it suddenly happened I would be happy, but I'd rather it not happen at the moment. I still have a lot to live for and things I want to experience and accomplish. I know none of those things can come close to how Heaven will be but being so young and knowing that you wouldn't be able to avoid death is a bit scary.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Neo said:


> My bad. I moved the thread to avoid contentious posts but in my haste did not get to remove those that were already there. Subject was best suited to this section. I belatedly removed the non- relevant posts. Apologies.


Thanks. I look like less of a jerk now (at least slightly).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not only do I resent the character assassination, I resent the insinuation that I was not on topic.

Yes, gee, I wonder what Spiritual Support has to say in response to the question.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> what you said was very true! and i'm actually guilty of not living the way God intended me to and I always want to take the easy way out but life doesn't seem to work that way


I am glad you understand  It takes time to grow closer to God. But the only solution for that is to focus more and more on Him and His wants, His ways and word and less on our problems, our ego and this world. Because in God is no fear, but in this world there are enough things wich scare us. So we need to learn to trust more on God and His times, and live through Him.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.

For those worrying it will happen any time now, chill out. It won't. So don't start packing your bags just yet.


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

Yes, but it would be mayhem if he did.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I like these commandments the most,

Love god with all your mind heart and soul.

Love your neighbor as thy self

But the old commandments, Need to be honor it's the reason why were in hell, This world we created is an abomination in gods eyes, He'll have destroyed it.

All vampires will burn, If they don't change.

They had their chance.

It sickens me being here, People want to live in the shadow of death it is their choice to choose, I choose life, And I weep for humanity.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I would love to talk to him


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

For myself I definitely do. But I have a lot of people I love who don't believe so I would want more time for them to possibly believe.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone consider that He may already be here? That the verses about a physical 'return' are misunderstood?


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

My Dad and I often have good-humored discussions about what will happen if Christ returns as the son of God. I'm Jewish; my dad's Christian.

We've both more or less agreed that I should probably apologize before he has the chance to say "I told you so."


----------

